# FHs



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

the male



























the female, not really a show quality but still a nice one


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that male is awesome.
how big are they?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fhs


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Puff said:


> that male is awesome.
> how big are they?
> [snapback]1157730[/snapback]​


Thanks. Both them are around 5 to 6".


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That male is smooth


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The female is looking ok, but the male is just flawless. Just curious: How is his temperament?

Great Flowerhorn you've got


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

man, those are good looking fish!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

jan said:


> The female is looking ok, but the male is just flawless. Just curious: How is his temperament?
> 
> Great Flowerhorn you've got
> 
> ...


Thanks. He is very docile. The female is super aggressive but it does not have the power to backup its aggression. The male becomes really aggressive and protective when some other fish bitch slaps the female.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What's the tank set-up?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

acestro said:


> What's the tank set-up?
> [snapback]1158786[/snapback]​


240g aggressive community. Most of the fish grew up together.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice male... he looks like a flawless classic ZZ


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

love the flowerhorns

so, are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> love the flowerhorns
> 
> so, are you planning on breeding them?
> [snapback]1159790[/snapback]​


No, I don't breed fish anymore. I do not have the tank space anymore. I sold my 40g and 100g breeder tanks awhile ago. I am only keeping five tanks now.


----------

